# Water or no water for boston butt?



## wxman (Feb 26, 2015)

So i am smoking my second butt this weekend.  I have only 3 smoke under my belt,  so a big time newbie. I have an MES 30.  I am debating whether to put water in my water pan.  We are going to have pulled pork. Then the leftovers are going into chili.  I woul appreciate any advice!

Cheers
Brian


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't use water , Steaming isn't my way of cooking...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.













Butt for EMS 026.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jun 28, 2013






look at how pretty...


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 26, 2015)

No water here either.Thumbs Up


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 26, 2015)

Though I do not run an MES I don't use water. I want a dry bark.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 26, 2015)

No water! Unless you're grindng that pork up and running it through a LEM stuffer, then you need an ounce of water per pound...

Sorry that was my bad, the LEM thingy you won't understand and has nothing to do with your smoke. 

I prefer a dry smoke chamber when smoking. You get better bark and it's easier for your smoker to maintain temps. As the water comes to a boil it will give off steam as it evaporates, and will cause temp swings as the smoker try's to compensate for the decrease in temperature caused by the wet cooler air. You don't need moisture for smoke to adhere to the meat. And you don't need moisture in the smoker to produce moist meat.


----------



## gary s (Feb 26, 2015)

Looks Good,    and no water either

Gary


----------



## wxman (Feb 27, 2015)

Ok,

No water it is!  Curious, what would i use the water pan for?  

Cheers
Brian


----------



## gary s (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm not a watt burner but most, line with foil and use as a drip pan or fill with sand 

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Feb 27, 2015)

wxman said:


> Ok,
> 
> No water it is!  Curious, what would i use the water pan for?
> 
> ...



Fill the water pan with gravel or sand, for thermal mass, and more even temps....


----------

